# Introducing my new little guy



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I picked him out of the litter today. I get him at end of this month. 
Now to think of the perfect name!!  I love him to pieces already and i only spent an hour with him. Little guy is gonna be spoiled rotten!!!:coolwink:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG sooo cute name him cutie patootie because thats what is


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

omg...he is adorable.... congrats on the addition.... what does Leila think of him or has she met him yet??? I bet she will fall in love at first sight.....


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

so cute what nice shades he has


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

i get him at end of may!!  I can't wait to get my hands on him again. It was a tough call deciding between him and the silver spotted on white. But he has the cutest face and a better personality.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, Cheryl, I am so happy for you! He is a beautiful little guy.. love his colors and markings.. and what a lovely little face! *Congratulations!* Blessings, Deb


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He is DARLING! I love his little face!! Congrats!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

So adorable. He reminds me of chocolate.  I don't know why. Maybe cause he's so sweet looking. LOL
(So, Hershey? Cadbury? haha)


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

you got him cheryl!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Awww Hersey now that would just be the cutest name ever


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG Cheryl!!!! He is adorable!!! I love his face!!! I cant wait for you to bring him home :hello1:


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Such a little darling!
congrats


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

so cute, little guy is adorable.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

OH. MY. GOD. if he goes missing in the night, and i all of a sudden stop posting new pics here you will know why!!! ;-)


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

He is grogeous. What about Jakey? I like that name x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww hes is a doll!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh wow, he is adorable!!! Congrats for this cutie!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi im so glad you found your new baby hes too cute hersey is a good name


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, that sweet little face just melts my heart! What I'd like to call him is "mine!" How about Bolt, Cassidy, Drifter, Fabio, Finn, Fortune, Legend, Rainville, Ruggles, Sawyer, Skyler, Sydney, Tarquin, Trip, Tuck, Wisk, and my favorite, Zamboni.

Jeanette


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww! I have run across this little guy in my search and I always thought he was just the cutest thing  Congrats!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

oh my gosh congrats your search is over, he looks like a special boy


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guy! 
I love him to pieces!!!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh he's just adorable!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Cheryl, I am so thrilled for you! :hello1::hello1::hello1:
He is gorgeous :love7: Congratulations


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks !!!!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

He is so cute! Chocolate chis are my weakness lol.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

He is adorable! I'm sure you'll find the perfect name for him!

(I like Patootie!)


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Aw Cheryl he is adorable, congrats


----------

